# Rich Alford



## amerkenpoclrwtr (Jun 30, 2002)

I just discovered this forum and the thread containing Mr. Alford's name.  I trained with him from white to 2nd black.  In that time he told me a lot of things about his history but I never got a lot of proof.  In one of the postings Seig stated that he has seen Mr. Alford's promotion certificate for 8th degree black signed by Jay T. Will but if I remeber correctly the signatures are photocopied and the date is very close if not after Mr. Will's date of death.  I also talked to Mr. Dave Harris many years ago about Mr. Alford and Mr. Harris was not very pleased with Mr. Alford.  I know for a fact that there was a time Mr. Alford was handing out UKKA promotion certificates and patches collecting money for the association fees and we, the students, were totally unknown to Mr. Harris and the UKKA and I still have my UKKA certs signed by Mr. Alford along with photocopies of other signatures and the certificate  has no refference number because they were basically fake.  I understand that by putting this out on a forum I am probably inviting trouble but I just thought some people out there might like to know another side of the story.  I also have never seen any proof that Mr. Alford actually studied under and recieved any rank from Mr. Parker, maybe I am wrong about that but until I can see proof I do not believe he ever studied with Mr. Parker.  If things come to pass and I am proved wrong I will have no problem making a public apology on this forum.  Any questions or complaints can be sent to me @
amerkenpoclrwtr@yahoo.com


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 30, 2002)

I personally never heard of him so any information on him is interesting to me.

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 30, 2002)

Private Message me.  I'll tell you who I am and we can have a very long talk.


----------

